# GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2014)

*GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080(Ti)/TITAN X(M/P/p) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

So liebe Gemeinde,




dieser Thread ist für all die, die sich für aktuelle nVidia Grafikkarten-Modelle interessieren und mit dem Gedanken spielen sich einen Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler zu montieren und zu faul sind Kompatibilitätslisten und Ablichtungen diverser Karten zu analysieren. Leute, die sich einfach nur dafür interessieren sind natürlich auch willkommen.




Die Daten sind selbst erhoben und nur mit aktuellen Listen, wie dem CoolingConfigurator, abgeglichen. Eine Garantie, dass die PCBs den hier angegebenen Werten entsprechen,gebe ich nicht! Bei neu erscheinenden Modellen, werde ich die Liste erweitern. Bilder der PCBs werde ich nicht anhängen, dafür gibt es genug Quellen im Netz. Kritik ist natürlich gern gesehen, Lob noch mehr 





*nVidia GeForce GTX 980*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 22.09.2015)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GTX980-4GD5|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GOLD20TH-GTX980-P-4GD5 20th Anniversary Gold Edition|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|ROG MATRIX-GTX980-4GD5|Custom| | | | | | | |
Link

|ROG MATRIX-GTX980-P-4GD5 Platinum|Custom| | | | | | | |
Link

|ROG POSEIDON-GTX980-P-4GD5 Platinum|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|STRIX-GTX980-DC2-4GD5|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 980|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Classified ACX 2.0 V1|Custom| | |
List
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Classified ACX 2.0 V2|Custom| | |
List
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Classified Kingpin|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 FTW ACX 2.0|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Hybrid|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked (04G-P4-1982)|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked (04G-P4-2982)|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked ACX 2.0|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 980 (3347)|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 (3385)|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Phantom|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | | 
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 980|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Windforce 3X|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Windforce 3X OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | | 
*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 980 OC|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 Black Accelero Hybrid S|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X3 Air Boss|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss DHS|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 980|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 HOF|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 HOF Watercooled|Custom| | | | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 HOF 8Pack Edition|Custom| | | | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 SOC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
*MSI|*
GTX 980 4GD5|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GTX 980 Gaming 4G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 980|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 JetStream|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Super JetStream|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Trio|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 980|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Pure Performance|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Pure Performance OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Pure Performance OC2|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 980|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 AMP!|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme|Custom| | | | |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Omega|Custom| | | | |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Omega Core|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 OC|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Triple Silencer|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link







*nVidia GeForce GTX 980Ti*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 06.12.2015)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GTX980TI-6GD5|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GTX980TI-6GD5|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|ROG MATRIX-GTX980TI-P-6GD5-GAMING Platinum|Custom| | | | | | | |
Link

|ROG POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5 Platinum|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified KINGPIN 6GB GDDR5|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW ACX 2.0+|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Windforce 3X|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame LN2|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC Black Edition|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*MSI*
|GTX 980Ti 6GD5|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GTX 980Ti 6GD5 V1|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GTX 980Ti 6GD5T OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G Golden Edition|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GTX 980 Ti Lightning|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link

|GTX 980 Ti Sea Hawk|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream|Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream|Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti XLR8 OC|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 980 Ti|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 980 Ti ArcticStorm|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link







*nVidia GeForce GTX TITAN X (Maxwell)*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 23.05.2016)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*








jeglicher Hersteller*
|jegliches Modell|GTX 980Ti/TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link







*nVidia GeForce GTX 1060*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 16.10.2017)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GeForce GTX 1060 Dual|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Expedition OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Turbo|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1060|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1060 DC2 OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1060 OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 1060 ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|GeForce GTX 1060 FTW DT Gaming ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 FTW+ DT Gaming ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 FTW+ Gaming ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 SC Gaming|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 SSC Gaming|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 1060|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix GS|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 1060 Aorus|Custom| | | | | | | | |GeForce GTX 1060 D5 6G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G (Rev. 1)|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G (Rev. 2)|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Mini ITX|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Xtreme Gaming|Custom| | | | | | | | 
*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 1060 Compact X1|GTX 1060 modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming OC|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Twin X2|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|iChill GeForce GTX 1060 X3|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 1060 Twin X2|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|iChill GeForce GTX 1060 Black|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 1060 EX OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 EX OC White Edition|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
*Manli*
|GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Gallardo|Custom| | | | | | | | 
*MSI*
|GeForce GTX 1060 6G OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 6GT OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 6GT OCV1|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Aero ITX 6G OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Armor 6G|Custom
|Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Armor 6G OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Armor 6G OCV1|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Camo Squad 6G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming 6G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*nVidia*
|GeForce GTX 1060 Founders Edition|GTX 1060 Referenz|
Link
| | | | | | | 
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 1060 Dual|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 JetStream|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 StormX|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Super JetStream|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 1060 Dual|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 XLR8 OC|Custom| | | | | | | | 
*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 1060 AMP!|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 AMP!+|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 Mini|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1060 OEM|GTX 1060 Referenz|
Link
| | | | | | | 








*nVidia GeForce GTX 1070*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 16.10.2017)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Dual|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Dual OC|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Expedition|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Turbo|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1070|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1070 OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link
*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 1070 ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 FTW DT Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Hybrid Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 FTW2 DT Gaming iCX|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 FTW2 Gaming iCX|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming iCX|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Black Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 SC2 Gaming iCX|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 1070|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
*Galax*
|GeForce GTX 1070 EX|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC Sniper|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Aorus|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 WindForce|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 WindForce OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming OC|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
[
|GeForce GTX 1070 Twin X2|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Twin X2 V2|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Twin X2 V3|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3|GTX 1070 modifiziert| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
| |
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X4|GTX 1070 modifiziert| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
| |
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Virtual Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 EX|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC Sniper|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Hall Of Fame|Custom| | | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 OC Mini|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
*Manli*
|GeForce GTX 1070|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Ultimate|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*MSI*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Aero 8G|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Aero 8G OC|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Aero ITX 8G OC|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 DUKE 8G OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming Z 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Sea Hawk EK X|Custom|Link| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Sea Hawk X|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*nVidia*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 1070 Dual|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock + G-Panel|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock Premium + G-Panel|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Super JetStream|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 1070|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 XLR8 OC|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 1070 AMP!|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 IceStorm 2X|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1070 IceStorm 3X|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1070 Mini|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1070 OEM|GTX 1070 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link







*nVidia GeForce GTX 1080*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 27.05.2017)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Turbo|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Advanced|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link
*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 1080|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Classified Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 FTW DT Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 FTW2 DT Gaming iCX|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 FTW2 Gaming iCX|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming iCX|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 OC|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 SC2 Gaming iCX|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Aorus Xtreme Edition|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Turbo OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 WindForce OC 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Premium Pack|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Waterforce|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Waterforce WB|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming OC|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 1080 Black|GTX 1080 modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
| |
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3|GTX 1080 modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
| |
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X4|GTX 1080 modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
| |
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 1080|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Sniper|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame|Custom| | | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Virtual Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Manli*
|GeForce GTX 1080|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Twin Cooler|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ultimate|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*MSI*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G OC|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming Z 8G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk X|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*nVidia*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Dual|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Dual OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Gamerock|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Gamerock + G-Panel|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium + G-Panel|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link
| 
*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 1080|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 XLR8 OC Gaming|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 1080 AMP!|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 IceStorm 2X|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | |
Link
| 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Mini|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 OEM|GTX 1080 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link



*nVidia TITAN X (Pascal)*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 23.01.2017)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*jeglicher Hersteller*
|jegliches Modell|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link



*nVidia GeForce GTX 1080Ti*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 27.05.2017)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Turbo|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|ROG Poseidon GeForce GTX 1080 Ti|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | |
Link
| 
|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | |
Link
| 
|ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | |
Link
| 
*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Elite|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition Gaming|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 Gaming|TITAN X modifiziert| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 Hybrid Gaming|TITAN X modifiziert| | | | | | | | | 
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti DuraPro|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Golden Sample|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aorus|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme Edition|Custom| | |
Link
| | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill Black|GTX 1080 modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X3|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X3 Ultra|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X4|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X4 Ultra|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill Twin X2|TITAN X Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders EXOC|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Hall Of Fame|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
*MSI*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aero|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aero OC|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Armor|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Armor OC|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Duke|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Duke OC|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Lightning X|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Lightning Z|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Sea Hawk X|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X|Custom| | |
Link
| |
Link
| | | | 
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gamerock|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gamerock Premium|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Jetstream|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Super Jetstream|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti XLR8 Gaming OC|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Arctic Storm|Custom| | | | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Blower|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link



*nVidia TITAN Xp*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 27.05.2017)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*jeglicher Hersteller*
|jegliches Modell|TITAN Xp Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link



Spannungsversorgungsvarianten GTX 970:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PCB Vergleich GTX TITAN (Maxwell), GTX TITAN (Pascal) und GTX TITAN Xp/1080Ti:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Legende:





Custom = herstellerspezifisches PCB, dabei kann man ab und an feststellen, dass sich Customs ähneln - z.B. ist das Custom Design der GTX 980 Strix, dem der GTX 780 Strix sehr ähnlich, womöglich passt ja doch der ein oder andere Kühler
Generell gilt: bei Custom-Designs ruhig mal Karten der Vorgängergeneration anschauen, ab und an verwenden die Hersteller PCBs gern mehrmals (siehe GTX 980 JetStream & Phantom, sowie viele der GTX 970)
Inno3D iChill X3 und X4 GTX 1070/1080 sind nicht mit den Kühlern kompatibel, bei denen nach dem Kühlkörper noch die Abdeckung bis zum Ende der Karte gezogen wird, da diesen die Aussparungen für die versetzten Elkos im Plexiglas/Acetal fehlen


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Habe ich natürlich auch für meine Abgleiche herangezogen. Ist aber bei weitem nicht umfangreich genug bzw. vollständig. Habs mal oben editiert.


*nVidia GeForce GTX 970*






*Hersteller*
|
*Modell*
 (Preisvergleich Stand 22.09.2015)|
*PCB*
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ASUS*
|GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5-BLACK|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 


|GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 DirectCU Mini OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|STRIX-GTX970-DC2-4GD5|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 








*EVGA*
|GeForce GTX 970|GTX 670/760 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 FTW+ ACX 2.0+|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked|GTX 670/760 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked+ ACX 2.0|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*Gainward*
|GeForce GTX 970 (3354)|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 (3360)|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 Phantom (3361)|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 Phantom (3453)|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 Phoenix|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Gigabyte*
|GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 Mini|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 Mini OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 Twin Turbo OC|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | | 








*Inno3D*
|GeForce GTX 970 Combat|GTX 670/760 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2|GTX 670/760 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 970 Black Accelero Hybrid S|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X3 Air Boss|Custom| | | | | | | | 
|iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss DHS|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]*
|GeForce GTX 970 (Black PCB)|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 (Blue PCB)|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Infinity Black Edition|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 Gamer OC|GTX 670/760 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 HOF|Custom|
Link
| | | |
Link
| | |
Link
*Manli*
|GeForce GTX 970|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*MSI*
|GTX 970 4GD5 OC|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GTX 970 4GD5T|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link

|GTX 970 4GD5T Rev 1.3|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GTX 970 4GD5T OC|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link

|GTX 970 4GD5T OC Rev. 1.3|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GTX 970 Gaming 100ME|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link

|GTX 970 Gaming 100ME Rev. 1.3|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link

|GTX 970 Gaming 4G|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| |
Link
| | |
Link

|GTX 970 Gaming 4G Rev. 1.3|Custom|
Link
| |
Link
| | | | |
Link
*nVidia*
|GeForce GTX 970 CWR Edition|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
*Palit*
|GeForce GTX 970 (NE5X970014G2F)|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 (NE5X970016G2F)|Modifiziert| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 JetStream (NE5X970H14G2J0)|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 JetStream (NE5X970H16G2J)|Modifiziert| | | | | | | 








*PNY*
|GeForce GTX 970|GTX 670/760 Modifiziert|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
| | |
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 XLR8 OC|Modifiziert| | | | | | | 








*Zotac*
|GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90101-10P)|Custom|
Link
| | | | |
Link
| | 
|GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90105-10P)|Custom| | | | | |
Link
| | 
|GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link

|GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme|Custom|
Link
| | | | | | | 
|GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core|GTX 980 Referenz|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link
|
Link


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Vielen Dank für die lieben Worte und Likes 

Update 08.10:


GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC: Custom PCB bestätigt

Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom: hinzugefügt, aktuelle Bilder nicht aussagekräftig genug -> I/O Bereich lässt Custom PCB vermuten

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Edition: "???" auf "GTX 980" gewechselt, da Referenz-PCB bestätigt

Update 08.10: (wer hätte gedacht, dass innerhalb von ein paar Stunden gleich zwei neue Karten auftauchen^^)


Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 HerculeZ X3 hinzugefügt: Referenz-PCB

MSI GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1 hinzugefügt: Referenz-PCB


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 10.10:


GALAX GeForce GTX 980 SOC hinzugefügt: Custom PCB

Anmerkung: die gelisteten "diversen" GTX970/980 werde ich nicht aufnehmen, erst wenn sie ls eigenständige Karten gelistet sind (z.B. Point of View)


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 30.10:


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini hinzugefügt: Custom PCB

Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom: "???" auf "GTX 780 Phantom" gewechselt, da gleiches Custom PCB

Palit GeForce GTX 980 JetStream hinzugefügt: Custom PCB (GTX 780 JetStream)

Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super JetStream hinzugefügt: Custom PCB (GTX 780 JetStream)

Anmerkung: wie in der Grafik bereits erwähnt, entspricht das PCB der Phantom dem der JetStream (beides GTX 980)


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

mal kurz eine Frage zu den PCBs: Ist das PCB der GTX 670 nicht identisch zu dem der GTX 760? Wieso wird dann hier unterschieden?


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Richtig, die nVidia-Referenz-PCBs von 670 und 760 sind gleich. Soll ich beim nächsten Update ein "GTX 670/760" statt dem "GTX 670" einbauen?

Die EVGA GTX 760 haben jedoch ein anderen PCB (bis auf die zwei Referenzmodelle mit 2 und 4GB RAM). Die haben ein längeres PCB, was hinter den RAM-Bausteinen fast vollkommen leer ist, aber die Spannungsversorgung vom RAM weit nach hinten verlagert.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Also nutzen die Evga GTX 970 nur das gleiche Layout wie die Evga GTX 760er mit dem langen PCB? Das ganze ist so meiner Meinung nach etwas irreführend. Wenn in der Liste von einem 670/760-PCB die Rede ist, dann geht man eigentlich davon aus, dass das kurze Referenz-PCB verwendet wird. 

Das ist bei einigen Modellen von  Evga aber nicht der Fall (Beispiel: http://www.tomshardware.de/geforce-gtx-980-gtx-970-maxwell-gpu,testberichte-241646-6.html)


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ja die EVGA GTX 970er mit ACX Kühlung verwenden, die "alten" GTX 760er PCBs mit Verlängerung (ich glaube die kamen auch nur bei den ACX Karten vor). Die beiden EVGAs ohne ACX nutzen das Referenz-PCB der GTX 670/760.

Sollte ich anstatt "EVGA GTX 760" lieber "EVGA GTX 760 ACX" schreiben? So sollten Verwechsler ausgeschlossen werden. Eigentlich sollte klar sein, dass sobald nicht nur z.B. GTX 670 da steht, es sich nicht um ein Referenz-PCB handelt. Vielleicht verwende ich demnächst mal Farben, damit das schneller deutlich wird? Z.B. grün für Referenz-PCB und rot o.ä. für Custom?

Die von dir verlinkte ist so eine Karte mit EVGA GTX 760 ACX-PCB, haben wie gesagt alle, bis auf die ohne "ACX" im Namen.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Eine explizite Unterscheidung in Referenz/Non-Referenz würde ich in jedem Fall begrüßen. Ob du da jetzt ACX dranhängst oder das anders markierst, überlasse ich dir. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ich muss mich bedanken. Konstruktive Kritik ist immer gut. Ich werde aber auch die modifizierten GTX 670er PCBs mit zu den Referenz-PCBs zählen, da hier nur Bauteile abweichen, die Kühler aber nach wie vor passen, oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Bezüglich Kühler kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Bin aber am Kauf einer Evga (+ anderer Kühler) interessiert, deshalb meine Fragen zu diesen Modellen.


----------



## Ebrithil (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ich wollte jetzt nicht extra n neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen Frag ich einfach mal hier:
Ich will meine Beiden 980er auf Wakü umrüsten, kann ich da einfach meine MX-2 nehmen die ich für meine CPU verwende oder gibts da spezielle WLPs?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Für die GPU kannst du die nehmen, für Spannungswandler, Speicher etc sollte man Pads nehmen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Genau so mach ich es auch immer. Es gibt zwar Kühler, wo man auch Paste auf Spannungswandlern und RAM nutzen kann, aber damit habe ich bisher keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich werde die Liste so modifizieren, dass alles was Referenz(ähnlich) ist hervorsticht, der Rest wird separiert.

Edit: Liste ist angepasst, ebenso der Startpost aktualisiert und umformuliert


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 05.11:


EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper hinzugefügt: Referenz-PCB

Gainward GeForce GTX 980 (alternative Kühlung) hinzugefügt: ???, da noch keine aufschlussreichen Bilder, ich tippe auf ein Phantom/JetStream PCB

GALAX GeForce GTX 980 (alternative Kühlung) hinzugefügt: Referenz-PCB (neuer Kühler, der dem Referenzmodell aber sehr ähnlich ist)

Point of View GeForce GTX 980 hinzugefügt: Referenz-PCB

Update 06.11:


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Windforce 3X hinzugefügt: Custom PCB (gleiches wie Gaming G1)

PNY GeForce GTX 980 OC: "???" auf "??? (vermute Referenz)" gesetzt, da die bisherigen Bilder ein Referenz-Design zeigen

PNY GeForce GTX 980 PE OC: "???" auf "??? (vermute JetStream)" gesetzt, da die bisherigen Bilder auf das gleiche PCB der Phantom/JetStream hindeuten


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 08.11:


GALAX GeForce GTX 970 Black Edition hinzugefügt: GTX 670/760 modifiziert (gleiches der "non" BE nur in schwarz statt blau)

GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition hinzugefügt: Custom PCB (gleiches der "non" BE nur in schwarz statt blau)

GALAX GeForce GTX 970 HOF hinzugefügt: Custom PCB


----------



## Oozy (8. November 2014)

Wow, danke dir für diesen Thread. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich, wenn man nicht alle verschiedenen PCBs der GPUs im Internet ergoogeln muss.


----------



## Atent123 (8. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Haben custom PCBs eigentlich einen praktischen nutzen oder warum gibt es die überhaupt?


----------



## d_ti (8. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Vorteile wären z.B.:

-erhöhte Anzahl von Phasen für die Spannungsversorgung
-geändertes Routing für den VRAM -> geringere Beeinflussung der Schaltflanken -> bessere Übertaktung des Speicherinterfaces möglich


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 12.11:


GALAX GeForce GTX 970 OC hinzugefügt: GTX 670/760-PCB

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified ACX 2.0 hinzugefügt: Custom PCB

GALAX GeForce GTX 980 HOF hinzugefügt: Custom PCB

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 OC hinzugefügt: Referenz-PCB


----------



## Cyruz (17. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Sehr nice ! 
 Danke für die Mühe ... falls nicht schon in deine Quellen mit einbezogen, hier eine Liste direkt von Watercool


----------



## AdrianMayr (18. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Tut mir leid das ich so dumm frage aber ist die PCB von der GTX 670/760 jetzt schlechter als die Custom?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Dumme Fragen gibt es doch nicht 

Nunja, die Custom Designs haben meist ausschweifendere Spannungsversorgungen und womöglich bessere Bauteile. Das soll gerade beim Übertakten weiter helfen als mit Standard-Bauteilen, ob das dann wirklich der Fall ist, vermag keiner genau zu sagen.

Ist wie bei Mainboards: ein Board mit "Superduper-Spulen" und "Zauber-Mosfets" taugt womöglich viel mehr zum Übertakten als ein Standardbrett mit nicht einmal halb so vielen Phasen. Hat man aber eine schlechte CPU erwischt, bringt einem das so ziemlich genau 0.

@Thread: Details zu unterschiedlichen Spannungsversorgungen der (modifizierten) GTX 670/760 PCBs (inkl. Bild) hinzugefügt!


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 CWR Edition hinzugefügt: GTX 980-PCB

Gainward GeForce GTX 980 (alternative Kühlung): "???" auf "GTX 780 Phantom" gesetzt


----------



## -H1N1- (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Erstmal danke für deine Mühe . Leider werde ich aus der Liste immernoch nicht ganz schlau. Welcher Kühler passt denn nun auf eine EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0? Wenn ich beim CoolingConfigurator schaue und EVGA´s GTX 760 wähle, werden mir auch keine angezeigt. Sollten die nicht passen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Hmm es scheint so, als ob EK gar keine Blöcke für die Karten gefertigt hat bzw. diese EOL sind (dann werden sie auch oft nicht mehr im Cooling Configurator gelistet). So wie eigentlich alle Blöcke von "damals". Die hier passen:


Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M02 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP GTX 760 Edelstahl poliert schwarz (11117) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Blöderweise sind diese EOL oder noch nicht verfügbar. Ab und an findet man diese Kühler günstig in der Bucht (war bei mir z.B. auch so), dann aber halt gebraucht i.d.R.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

WTF? Es gibt also, außer den häßlichen von Alphacool, momentan keine Wasserkühler für die EVGA GTX 970 SC?!?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

So schaut es wohl aus. EK wird aber sicher noch welche basteln, die ganze ACX Serie setzt auf das gleiche PCB uns ist recht beliebt, ich denke das werden die sich nicht entgehen lassen (zumal sie ja die Daten der GTX760 noch haben müssten.


----------



## DerJott (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dumme Fragen gibt es doch nicht
> 
> Nunja, die Custom Designs haben meist ausschweifendere Spannungsversorgungen und womöglich bessere Bauteile. Das soll gerade beim Übertakten weiter helfen als mit Standard-Bauteilen, ob das dann wirklich der Fall ist, vermag keiner genau zu sagen.
> 
> ...


 
Wobei man bei vorweg übertakteten Karten ja auch der sichere(re)n Seite ist, dass die GPU eben zu den besseren gehört und sich gut übertakten lässt. Die GeForce® GTX 980 Classified with ACX Cooler 2.0 4GB GDDR5 z.B. ist da ein gutes Beispiel. EVGA selektiert die GPUs selbst aus, behält aber das Ref.Design bei. Damit steht WaKü und OC nichts im Weg.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ausnahmen bestätigen, wie überall im Leben natürlich, die Regel


----------



## Wolli (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Die Referenz Zotac 970 ist übrigends nicht mit vorherigen Kühlern kompatibel.

Ich habe jetzt den aquagrafx getestet und es gibt eine Spule unter den Spannungswandlern die sehr hochsteht und ein gutes aufliegen des Kühlers verhindert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die normale Zotac 970 passt nur den Heatkiller x3 bisher soweit ich weiß


----------



## dealcrasher (21. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ich bin dabei mir eine nue Grafikkarte zuzulegen und habe dabei an eine GTX 980 gedacht.
Zur Zeit haben ich eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC (Windforce), jetzt hab ich hier gerade gelesen das der Kühlkörper (Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670) eventuell auch auf eine 970 passt, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden.
Jetzt bin ich natürlich am überlegen ob ich dann nicht nur eine  GTX 970 nehme.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

@Wolli: vielen lieben Dank für das Feedback!  Ich habe soeben mal alle fraglichen PCBs (GTX 670/760 ähnlich) durchgeschaut und anscheinend ist Zotac der einzige Hersteller, der an diesen Stellen Spulen verlötet, alle anderen Hersteller verlöten an der Stelle 0 Ohm-Widerstände. Echt ärgerlich so etwas, ich werde die Liste gleich anpassen und das PCB auf den Status Custom (mit Zusatzinfo) stellen.

Edit: laut http://www.overclock.net/t/1514042/gtx-670-waterblock-on-a-gtx-970/110#post_22914274 ist auch der Heatkiller ohne Modding nicht ganz passend!

@dealcrasher: So wie ich das sehe hat die Gigabyte OC Version der GTX 670 das PCB der GTX 680. Diese Kühler passen aber nicht auf die neuen Karten. Oder hast du ein anderes Modell? Ich habe mich an diese gehalten: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-4GD) | Geizhals EU


----------



## dealcrasher (22. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Danke ja diese hab ich.
Hmm ok dann wirds wohl doch eine 980 werden und etwas teurer


----------



## Wolli (22. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

also hier wird direkt vom support gesagt, dass der neue x3 extra für die Zotac angepasst wurde
Heatkiller GPU X3 für GTX970 - WATERCOOL Support - Deutsch - Watercool - Support Forum

in dem von dir verlinktem Forum wird wohl eine alte Version benutzt.
Beim Vergleich der beiden Versionen ist die neue Version bei Caseking z.B. extra noch eine Stufe tiefer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier der heatkiller für die 670 benutzt wurde


----------



## dealcrasher (22. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

@dealcrasher: So wie ich das sehe hat die Gigabyte OC Version der GTX 670 das PCB der GTX 680. Diese Kühler passen aber nicht auf die neuen Karten. Oder hast du ein anderes Modell? Ich habe mich an diese gehalten: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-4GD) | Geizhals EU[/QUOTE]

Mir ist auch grad wieder eingefallen das der Kühlkörper zu einer gtx 680 passte, hmm schon wieder 2 jahre her.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.
Bin mir jetzt trotzdem noch nicht schlüssig ob ich ca. 600€ für eine 980 ausgebe oder doch nur eine 970, aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

@Wolli: Ja dann verkaufen sie scheinbar schon die neueren Modelle, gut zu hören  Ich lass die Zotac Karte dennoch auf Custom PCB. Nicht, dass es hier irgendwann Beschwerden hagelt. Danke für deine Infos.


----------



## dealcrasher (27. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

So ich muss das jetzt nochmal fragen irgendwie bin ich zu Doof, aber einsicht ist ja der erste Schritt.
Hab mich jetzt für diese EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX entschieden, welcher kühler passt da jetzt drauf.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Siehe weiter oben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=355709&p=6977450&viewfull=1#post6977450

Wenn es um Luftkühler geht: jeder der auch auf die "alten" EVGA GTX 760 ACX passte, passt auch auf die GTX 970 ACX (gleiches gilt auch für Wasserkühler^^)


----------



## dealcrasher (28. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ok danke. Den hässlichen Schwarzen hab ich auch gefunden und der andere ist nirgendwo lieferbar. Und für die Zotac sieht es genauso mau aus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Auf die "normale" Zotac passt z.Z. nur der neue GTX 970 Kühler von Watercool, alles andere muss bearbeitet werden. Für die großen Karten, sieht es sowieso schlecht aus. Da muss man immer auf EK hoffen.


----------



## dealcrasher (29. November 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Hmm ok nochmals danke.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 04.12:



ASUS GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 DirectCU Mini OC hinzugefügt: Custom PCB (höchstwahrscheinlich ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC PCB)
GALAX GeForce GTX 970 OC: in GALAX GeForce GTX 970 Gamer OC umbenannt
MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC: Custom PCB auf GTX 980-PCB gesetzt
MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC hinzugefügt: Custom PCB
Zotac GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90105-10P) hinzugefügt: Custom* PCB
ASUS ROG POSEIDON-GTX-980-P-4GD5 Platinum hinzugefügt: Custom PCB
PNY GeForce GTX 980 PE: in PNY GeForce GTX 980 Pure Performance umbenannt, JetStream PCB bestätigt
PNY GeForce GTX 980 PE OC: in PNY GeForce GTX 980 Pure Performance OC umbenannt, JetStream PCB bestätigt

* wie auch die Zotac mit Axial-Kühlung (ZT-90101-10P): GTX 670/760 PCB, aber mit kritischer Spule (siehe Start-Post)

Die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 3-Way SLI Gaming, lass ich einmal bewusst außen vor. Wer die sich kauft, wechselt wohl eher nicht den/die Kühler


----------



## TooAToB (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Die Inno Air Boss und Air Boss Ultra haben auch ein 980er Ref. PCB, kannst es ja bei Gelegenheit vllt mal ergänzen...


----------



## -Kerby- (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Hat er doch notiert? ^^ siehst du es nicht?


----------



## TooAToB (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ja hast recht, war wohl bisschen spät gestern


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Update 29.12:



ASUS ROG MATRIX-GTX980-P-4GD5 Platinum hinzugefügt: Custom PCB


----------



## Blackout27 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Moin Moin 

Kann mir einer von euch ggf meine gestellte Frage beantworten?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...fuer-alternative-luftkuehler-gtx970-80-a.html

Habe den Spannungwandlerkühler aber schon bestellt ( wegen den 2€ geht die Welt auch nicht unter falls es nicht geht ) und warum empfiehlt ihr lieber Wärmepads zu nehmen anstatt WLP? 

Grüße


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Also der Kühler sollte passen, so wie ich das sehe. Zu dem Lüftersteckplatzproblem kann ich dir leider nichts genaueres sagen.  Ich nehme aus Erfahrung lieber Pads, da ich einmal den Fall hatte, dass ich mit Paste irgendwo auf ner Karte einen bestimmten Abstand nicht eingehalten habe (obwohl es laut Anleitung erlaubt war) und so immer einen Kurzen auf der Karte produziert habe.
Du hast eine Karte mit großen Wandlern, da kannst du auch ohne Probleme Paste auftragen, die Reinigung später dürfte nur etwas mühseliger werden.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Danke euMelBeumel 
Ich kann ja wenn gewünscht ein paar Bilder hochladen wenn der Kühler da ist und alles passen sollte.


----------



## Vorax (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

@thehate:

würd mich über Bilder freuen, da ich die gleiche Karte hab und gerne den kühler wechseln würde!


----------



## Blackout27 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Dann mach ich das natürlich auch  halte dich auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

*Edit*:

Der Spannungswandlerkühler ist gekommen. Leider waren keine Schrauben dabei (hatte aber noch welche). Die Wärmeleitpads habe ich entfernt und durch WLP ersetzt. Kühler montiert, Twin Turbo 2 montiert und gebencht.
Die originale Grundplatte war mangelhaft montiert, die Spannungswandler hatten kaum Kontakt mit den Warmeleitpads!
Fazit: Die GTX970 hält nun nicht mehr 1329Mhz als Boost sondern knapp 1400Mhz. Vorher wurde die Karte max 77 Grad warmn jetzt 47 Grad!!!
Nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben es ist ein Unterschied von 30 Grad . Der Kühler ist natürlich sehr sehr leise. Bin zufrieden damit und werde die Gute demnächt mal etwas höher takten.

Viel Spaß mit den Bildern


----------



## saw007 (9. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Hallo zusammen, ich weiß ich hol den Thread jetzt aus der "Versenkung" aber nur damit ich das richtig verstehe:

Bei einer MSI GTX970 4GDC5  ist ein Referenz GTX980 PCB verbaut sprich ich könnte problemlos jeden Wasserkühler der auf die GTX 980 passt auf eben diese GTX 970 packen ? 

LG und Danke


----------



## -Kerby- (10. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Siehe meine Signatur und ja, so ist es.

bzw. (um es leichter zu machen) hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-dhe-msi-970-4gd5t-axial-sli.html#post7009793


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es die Tage mal, alles zu aktualisieren. Hatte in letzter Zeit keine Möglichkeiten dafür gehabt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Mega-Update:



GTX 970 und GTX 980 Karten besitzen nun zur besseren Übersicht eigene Tabellen
zusätzliche "H[SUB]2[/SUB]O-Kühler"-Spalte eingefügt, um sofort zeigen zu können, ob passende Kühler existieren
Anmerkungen zu unterschiedlichen Spannungsversorgungen bei der GTX 970 sind nun ausgelagert in der Legende und extra Grafik zu finden
GALAX-Karten wurden in KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]/GALAX umbenannt
folgende Karten wurden hinzugefügt und klassifiziert:


ASUS GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5-BLACK
ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2-4GD5
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-3975)
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X3 Air Boss
KFA[SUP]2[/SUP]/GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Infinity Black Edition
Manli GeForce GTX 970
MSI GTX 970 4GD5T
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 100ME
Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition
Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition


EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked (04G-P4-1982)
Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 OC
PNY GeForce GTX 980 Pure Performance OC2


----------



## Herr der Klinge (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage: Ist etwas zur ASUS GeForce TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5 bekannt?

Möchte hier den Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 970 Ni-Bl verbauen. Leider ist die Karte weder auf der Liste hier, noch beim Hersteller selbst zu sehen...

Schon mal jemand was gehört? 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Hiho,

sorry für die späte Reaktion. Das genaue PCB ist mir leider nicht bekannt, aber anhand der Rückseite und des I/O-Panels würde ich behaupten, dass das PCB der ASUS GeForce TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5 dem der Direct CU Mini OC entspricht. Sollte das stimmen, sieht es eher schlecht mit einem passenden Kühler aus :/


----------



## Live4Racing (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Das der nächste sich die Arbeit sparen kann.

Vorwort. Mein Schwager hatte meine Wasserkühlung übernommen da ich ich einige Jahre einen Laptop hatte. Nun habe ich seit einem Jahr wieder ein PC und seinen haben wir aufgelöst. Also war Radiator und Pumpe vorhanden. Kühler für CPU ist ja nicht so teuer also diesen als erstes getauscht. Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind besser geworden aber die GTX980 läuft ständig um 80 Grad. Beim Kauf habe ich nicht geschaut ob ein Wasserkühler passt und es ist eine Gainward GTX 980 Phantom geworden.

Zu der Karte habe ich nichts passendes gefunden aber Hinweise das der Kühler von der Gainward GTX 780 Phantom, da gleiches Layout, passen sollte. Im speziellen war das die Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 M01.

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11153

Soweit so gut, etwas Zweifel waren schon vorhanden da keinerlei Infos zu finden waren von jemanden der es umgebaut hatte. Das es nicht ganz passt muss ich nicht weiter erwähnen. Frage war dann zurücksenden oder einfach drauf los. Vom Layout her passt es fasst. Fasst bedeutet das 5mm Kühlkörper bei einem Displayport zuviel sind. Diese habe ich kurzerhand einfach abgesägt. Karte ist verbaut und läuft wobei ich noch nicht allzu viel gemacht habe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Danke für dein Feedback,

ich habe mir noch einmal die PCBs angeschaut und auch nochmal bei EK geguckt, wo ja auch der GTX 780 Phantom Kühler als "optisch passend" gelistet wird und habe das Problem mit dem Alphacool-Kühler nun auch erkannt. Die Designer wollten wohl den Kühler möglichst clean abschließen lassen und die Ports verdecken, blöderweise sitzen auf der GTX 780 ein DP und HDMI Port statt mini DP und mini HDMI, sodass es zu Kollisionen kommen kann. Werde die Tabellen bei Gelegenheit anpassen.


----------



## Live4Racing (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Habe das vor allem aufgrund deiner Liste bestellt. Bin schon zufrieden das es jetzt läuft und überhaupt eine Möglichkeit bestand und du den Aufwand hier machst. Hat mir geholfen, Danke. 

Hatte mich geärgert das ich nicht darauf geachtet hatte. Zudem die Gainward 3 Slots belegt hat und darauf bei mir weitere Probleme dazu gekommen sind. Selbst Schuld.

Das Material lies sich mit einer Metallsäge gut bearbeiten, was viel grösseres hätte ich auch nicht gehabt. Den ganzen Mittag habe ich nun viel probiert. Temperaturen liegen bei knapp über 50 Grad. Vorher war ich bei über 80 mit entsprechender Lautstärke.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Sehr ärgerlich die Sache, würden die Designer die Kühler nicht immer bis zu den Ports ziehen, würde das der Kompatibilität doch sehr zu Gute kommen. Ich hoffe ich schaff es die Woche eine Aktualisierung vorzunehmen.

Zu deinem Problem mit der Triple-Slot-Blende. Nutzt du die mini Display Ports? Wenn du auf zwei davon verzichten kannst würde ich dir zu diesem Stück hier raten: Phobya 465/470/480 Single Slot Blende | GPU - Slotblenden | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany. So habe ich meine Grafikkarte auch zu einer Single Slot Version umgebaut (war bei mir zwingend nötig). Die Blende passt genau so, dass man den DVI, mini HDMI und mittleren mini-DP nutzen kann. Mit etwas Basteln, kannst du sogar alle Anschlüsse nutzen, indem du einfach den Ausschnitt vergrößerst, der über den Display Ports liegt.


----------



## Live4Racing (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Danke. Nein der Kühler war so groß das 3 Slots belegt werden. Blende war nur 2. Jetzt ist natürlich wieder genug Platz.

Die Gainward 980 macht übrigens 1550/4000. Nicht wesentlich mehr wie unter Luft aber dafür leise und 30 Grad weniger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Stimmt die Phantom hat nur zwei Solts belegt mit der Blende, hatte mich jetzt vom Kühler irritieren lassen. Es gibt ja einige Modelle, die tatsächlich eine  Drei-Slot-Blende verwenden 

Die Ergebnisse klingen doch gut, ich habe meine 970 auch nicht bis zum Übelsten hoch geprügelt. Ich wollte mir die doch sehr gute Effizienz erhalten und so schafft sie auch alles, was ich möchte. Meine dürfte auch so bei 40-50°C herum dümpeln.


----------



## Ranger2015 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Halli Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage, ich habe eine Palit Geforce GTX 980  Super Jetstream, würde gern eine Wasserkühlung drauf packen.
Ich weis aber nicht welche und schlau werde ich auch nicht wirklich draus :/
Hat jemand einen Link zu einem Kühler und einer Backplate für die Karte ?


----------



## CSharper (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

So wie es aussieht passt der von der 780 auch auf die 980.Oder Aquacomputer etc. anfragen und die Karte ihnen zu senden.


----------



## Ranger2015 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Okay also sowas hier : https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc780-gtx-jetstream-acetal-nickel-waek-699.html


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. September 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0*

*Riesen-Update:*

Wie versprochen habe ich den Startpost komplett überarbeitet. Es war viel Arbeit, aber die kann sich sehen lassen! Hier einmal die Updates im Detail:



Tabellen nicht mehr als Grafik eingepflegt, sondern als "echte" Tabelle, mit der man direkt im Forum arbeiten kann (erweitern/löschen/aktualisieren, etc.).
Links zu Wasserkühlern direkt eingepflegt. Es genügt also nur noch ein Klick auf den passenden Kühler zum Wunschmodell!
Sämtliche Karten wurden noch einmal überprüft und an den aktuellen Preisvergleich angeglichen, ein paar nicht mehr erhältliche Modelle sind dennoch dabei (Stand 22.10.2015).
Grafik zur GTX 970 Spannungsversorgung beibehalten, um Fehlerquellen auszuschließen.
Legende angepsst.

Lob und Kritik bitte äußern, genauso welche Erfahrungen ihr mit Karte X und Kühler Y gemacht habt. Ich werde mich bemühen, den Thread wieder regelmäßig zu pflegen


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0*

Servus euMelBeumel! 
Ich nehme Deine Tabellen gern als vertrauenswürdige Referenz. Wirst Du das Projekt auch mit den 980Ti's und Titans fortsetzen?
Besten Gruß und vielen Dank für Deine tolle Arbeit bisher!
PBU


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980 PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0*

Das freut mich zu hören, aber bedenkt weiterhin - alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! 

Hmm mit den "großen" Karten habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, dachte die haben sowieso fast alle ein Referenz-PCB. Aber bei Gelegenheit sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | UPDATE: jetzt mit GTX 980Ti*

GTX 980Ti hinzugefügt

TITAN X nicht, da dort alle ein Referenz-PCB haben


----------



## frozenvein (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | UPDATE: jetzt mit GTX 980Ti*

Mal ne Frage, gibt es sowas auch für aftermarket-Luftkühler?
Weil meine GTX 980Ti Golden Edition hat echt Probleme xD


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | UPDATE: jetzt mit GTX 980Ti*

Immer schwierig sowas, gerade bei Custom PCBs. Deine Karte hat eine Grundplatte auf der Platine, die wohl so ziemlich alles was Spannungswandler und so angeht kühlt, allerdings auch mächtig viel Platz wegnehmen kann. Ich kann dir natürlich nichts versprechen, aber ich würde auf Accelero Extreme oder gar Hybrid setzen.

Hat denn die GPU Probleme oder die VRMs? Oder spinnt der Lüfter einfach nur?


----------



## frozenvein (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | UPDATE: jetzt mit GTX 980Ti*

Mich nervt einfach, dass die Karte ab ca 70% Lüfterdrehzal echt laut wird, allerdings schaffen es die Lüfter nicht darunter die Karte unter 80°C zu halten, bei volllast.
Und dann kommt noch der Kupferkühler dazu, sieht zwar geil aus, aber ist auch echt verdammt schwer

Und der Platz ist eigentlich wayne in einem CM Storm Trooper.

Ich hab auch das gefühl, dass der Speicher recht heiß wird, konnte nur noch nicht messen, da kein Temperaturmesser gerade zur hand, aber die Backplate ist echt verdammt heiß


----------



## Andy_1981 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | UPDATE: jetzt mit GTX 980Ti*

hi, für die KFA² aka GALAX gtx 980ti HoF
Arrayshoplink falls benötigt (laut meiner suche der einzige in europa)
Bitspower VG-NGTX980TIGXHK Acrylic White - BP-WBVGNGTX980TIGXHKNPACWH

hab ihn für meine zweite suchen müssen und dort bestellt, nachdem die HoF watercooled so ein reinfall war hab ich den mehrpreis nimmer eingesehen und die normale bestellt...


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | UPDATE: jetzt mit GTX 980Ti*

Die neuen nVidia Karten "trullern" so langsam ein, diese werden dann natürlich auch hier im Thread untergebracht.

Besteht denn auch Interesse an einem AMD Thread? Ich bin zwar z.Z. nicht sonderlich aktiv, aber das legt sich sicher in den nächsten Tagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | bald auch mit GTX 1070/1080*

Wenn du die Zeit hast, wäre nen Amd Thread super, ich denke auch der wird vielen weiterhelfen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler Version 2.0 | bald auch mit GTX 1070/1080*

Ich denke das sollte sich nächste Woche realisieren lassen


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Thread in der Überarbeitung ...*

Mega-Update:



Bitspower hinzugefügt und sämtlichen Karten zugefügt (ich weiß gar nicht, wieso ich die nicht dabei hatte...)


nachgereichte Kühler eingetragen (z.B. Alphacool GTX 970 M17)


TITAN-X Kühlern verpasst


GTX 1070/1080 soweit möglich eingepflegt


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0 [warten auf Pascal...]*

kleines Update:



GTX 1080/1070 Kühler von Aqua Computer hinzugefügt


GTX 1070 soweit möglich eingepflegt - PCB dem der 1080 sehr ähnlich (aber nicht identisch! siehe unten)

PCB Vergleich - GTX 1070 oben und GTX 1080 unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mehr und anders angeordnete Kondensatoren (wird wohl am GDDR5 statt GDDR5X liegen), Transistoren gedreht bei der GTX 1070 -> kein Problem mit Kühlern
fehlende Spannungsphase bei der GTX 1070 -> kein Problem mit Kühlern
zusätzliche Kondensatoren und Controller bei der GTX 1070 -> kein Problem mit Kühlern
fehlender Transistor bei der GTX 1070 -> kein Problem mit Kühlern
fehlender Kondensator bei der GTX 1070 & versetzte Lötpunkte -> solange nicht bestückt, kein Problem mit Kühlern


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

großes Update:



33 GTX 1070 eingepflegt


32 GTX 1080 eingepflegt


----------



## Oozy (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler*

Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine grosse Mühe!


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Update:


einige Alphacool-Kühler für Custom-Designs (speziell GTX 970/980Ti) nachgetragen


XSPC hat seinen GTX 1080 Kühler gekürzt, dieser wird nun parallel verlinkt und passt zusätzlich auf die Inno3D Karten mit modifiziertem PCB


das Zeichen für "kein Kühler vorhanden" wird schrittweise von "X" auf " " (leer) umgerüstet, um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden


----------



## ACDSee (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo,

weißt du zufällig, ob es so eine Liste auch für die GTX 780 gibt?
Würde meine (Palit GTX 780 Jetstream 6GB) gern unter Wasser setzen und bekomme einfach nicht raus, ob dieser Kühler (den ich gebraucht erwerben könnte) passt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hiho,

ich habe mir mal das PCB deiner Karte angeschaut. Doofer Weise ein Custom-PCB, hat zwar ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit dem von der TITAN X, aber die Kühler dafür passen trotzdem nicht (fehlende Aussparungen für Elkos). Der einzige Passende, der mir einfällt ist der von LE: Klick mich


----------



## ACDSee (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hab allerbesten Dank! Wahrscheinlich lasse ich die Karte dann erstmal so und tauche sie im Herbst, wenn wieder Geld da ist gegen eine GTX 1070/80 oder ähnliches ein.
Da kann ich ja dann gleich auf Kühlerkompatibilität auchten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich bemühe mich den Thread immer aktuell zu halten, reinschauen ist also dringlichst erwünscht  Bisher sieht es mit Kühlern für Custom-PCBs noch spärlich aus, aber d die Karten selbst kaum verfügbar sind, ist das vielleicht noch nicht so tragisch. Wie ich letztens aufgeschnappt habe, hat Pascal wohl eine Art "MHz-Wall", alles über Takt X lässt sich kaum stabil betreiben, egal ob auf Referenz- oder Custom-Karten. Das müsste man genauer beobachten.


----------



## Thaurial (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich den Thread immer aktuell zu halten, reinschauen ist also dringlichst erwünscht  Bisher sieht es mit Kühlern für Custom-PCBs noch spärlich aus, aber d die Karten selbst kaum verfügbar sind, ist das vielleicht noch nicht so tragisch. Wie ich letztens aufgeschnappt habe, hat Pascal wohl eine Art "MHz-Wall", alles über Takt X lässt sich kaum stabil betreiben, egal ob auf Referenz- oder Custom-Karten. Das müsste man genauer beobachten.



danke für den Thread


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Die ersten GTX 1060 Karten sind eingepflegt. Die Daten sind bisher selbst erhoben, müssen noch überprüft werden die nächsten Tage.

Dilemma bei den Referenz-PCBs: der zweite Anschluss für den Lüfter (wofür auch immer) blockiert die Montage von allen passenden Wasserkühlern (Watercool GTX 970, Aquacomputer GTX 670/760, Bitspower GTX 970, XSPC GTX 970).
Für die "Extremen" hier: einfach den Anschluss entfernen, der wird eh nicht verwendet. Natürlich erlischt dann die Garantie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

@euMelBeumel

Hat dich eigentlich schon mal jemand für deinen Enthusiasmus gelobt und dir auf die Schulter geklopft, für die Zeit die du dafür opferst, dieses Fred hier aktuell zu halten???
In Zeiten ständig wechselnder Hardware, wo sich jeder Herstellen dem anderen gegenüber besser behaupten will/muss (was ja mit unserer derzeitigen Technik immer schneller wird), bedarf es auch recht viel Engagement, ein solches Projekt für eine Community aktuell und aufrecht zu halten .. Von daher ...
Hut Ab


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo Snakebyte,

danke für deine Worte. Es freut mich immer zu hören, wenn solche Threads, die der Aufklärung und Hilfestellung dienen, gut ankommen. Ich habe natürlich schon positives Feedback bekommen, freue mich aber dennoch explizit über deinen Post  

Dass die Threads (es gibt ja noch einen für AMD-Karten) nicht perfekt sind, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Der eine oder andere Fehler hatte sich schon einmal eingeschlichen, aber dafür ist es halt auch nur ein Freizeitprojekt. Auch die Aktualisierungsrate schwankt immer mal. In Zeiten wo regelmäßig neue Kartenmodelle erscheinen (jetzt z.B. mit RX480, GTX 1060/1070/1080) bemühe ich mich natürlich möglichst "up-to-date" zu sein.

Also, danke noch einmal


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Gerne 
Wollte es ja auch nur am Rande erwähnt haben ... Auch wenn mein Rechner weiterhin Luftgekühlt wird ^^



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere Fehler hatte sich schon einmal eingeschlichen, aber dafür ist es halt auch nur ein Freizeitprojekt. Auch die Aktualisierungsrate schwankt immer mal. In Zeiten wo regelmäßig neue Kartenmodelle erscheinen (jetzt z.B. mit RX480, GTX 1060/1070/1080) bemühe ich mich natürlich möglichst "up-to-date" zu sein.



Dafür hast du doch die Community um dich rum ... Es wird schon jemand meckern, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du doch die Community um dich rum ... Es wird schon jemand meckern, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt



Wohl wahr  Ich mach mich auch nicht wuschig, falls mal was falsch ist. Mittlerweile sind ja sogar Angaben bei Cooling Configurator und Co nicht immer korrekt.

Edit:

Update:

Alphacool GTX 1070/1080 Kühler hinzugefügt
Bitspower Kühler für Referenz-PCB, ASUS Strix und MSI Gaming/Armor GTX 1070/1080 hinzugefügt
weitere GTX 1060 Karten hinzugefügt
TITAN X (Pascal) hinzugefügt


----------



## LaCain1337 (24. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Nabend ! 
Für die GTX 980 ti Gold 20th Edition gibt es bis heute kein Wasserkühler , oder irre ich mich da? 
In der liste am Start Post steht nichts drinn, evtl hat sich ja was getan derzeit :


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hiho,

ich habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut, aber konnte dennoch keinen Block für die Karte finden. Leider hat ASUS das PCB der 980er Matrix nicht für die 980 Ti Matrix (die hat das gleiche PCB), denn sonst gäbe es Blöcke dafür. Die 980 Ti Matrix Poseidon passt noch viel weniger, d ist das PCB gänzlich anders.

Schade


----------



## LaCain1337 (26. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

ach verdammt   

Für die 1080er karten gibt es ja für eine Ausgaben auch kein Wakü teil    ist schade 
Kommen da denn noch welche nach, oder wird es so für immer sein ?
weiß jemand was darüber zufällig?


----------



## lol2k (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Für die Titan X (Pascal) gibt es bereits lieferbare Fullcover-Blocks seitens EKWB:

EK announces NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX TITAN X Pascal water blocks - ekwb.com


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> ach verdammt
> 
> Für die 1080er karten gibt es ja für eine Ausgaben auch kein Wakü teil    ist schade
> Kommen da denn noch welche nach, oder wird es so für immer sein ?
> weiß jemand was darüber zufällig?



Welche genau meinst du denn? Bisher war es so, dass für manche Modelle (hochgezüchtete z.B. kommen ja immer etwas später) dann später noch Kühler gefertigt wurden.

Danke für den Link lol2k, ich war die letzten WEs immer auf Achse und konnte die Threads nicht pflegen, ich versuche das morgen nachzuholen


----------



## LaCain1337 (27. August 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Also zurzeit gibt es keine für:

1080 GLH Gainward 
1080 xtreme gigabyte
1080 FTW   EVGA  

so wie ich das der Tabelle entnehmen kann bisher


----------



## Noiri (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste fÃ¼r NachrÃ¼st-/WasserkÃ¼hler - Version 2.0*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Also zurzeit gibt es keine für:
> 
> 1080 GLH Gainward
> 1080 xtreme gigabyte
> ...



Hallo!

Für die Palit und Gainward (GHL / GS..) 1080er gibts die EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream---> EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Nickel  – EK Webshop
und für die EVGA FTW ist von EKWB eine geplant.

lg


----------



## kasper96 (2. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste fÃ¼r NachrÃ¼st-/WasserkÃ¼hler - Version 2.0*

Hallo alle,

für die EVGA 180FTW  (und damit auch die 1070FTW) wird es von Alphacool in absehbarer Zeit etwas geben. Meine Karte ist bereits vom Scannen und Ausmessen zurück.

Grüße,
kasper96


----------



## Wooddy (3. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste fÃ¼r NachrÃ¼st-/WasserkÃ¼hler - Version 2.0*

cool

und die version von EK für die EVGA 1070/1080 FTW ist nun auch verfügbar (ab 15.09.)
EVGA(R) GeForce(R) GTX 1080 FTW water blocks available for pre-order! - ekwb.com


----------



## LaCain1337 (4. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Bezüglich der Wakü Liste am start post, EK hat nur Eine Wakü für die 1080 G1  ..richtig?  

Da ich 2 stück gesehe habe die eigendlich vom Groben her Selbe aussehen habe also form  :

Einmal : EK-FC1080 GTX  – EK Webshop
Und das Andere: EK-FC1080 GTX G1 - Nickel  – EK Webshop 

Wenn nur das eine passt is es ja logisch das auch nur eine Bestimmte Backplate dazu passen würde! weil es gibt ja farbliche 
für den einen Wasserkühler und für den anderen nur Schwar oder vernickelt. !  ( nicht das ich jetzt das falsche kaufe  ^^)


----------



## LaCain1337 (19. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

@Woody  schade das es nicht verkupfert ist ,   
habe auch gesehen für die super jeatstream ist auch ein wasserkühler 
dieser EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop
und dieser EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Nickel  – EK Webshop
von EK verfügbar. Schade das die , sosieht es aus, vernickelt sind. Kupfer sieht irgednwie schöner aus


----------



## LaCain1337 (24. September 2016)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Habe gerade Gelesen das es keinen Wasserkühler für EVGA 1080 Classified geben soll !?   Jemand mehr infos darüber
hab es nur von der EK webseite entnommen das die  gecanceld haben  

Jetzt wo ich meine 1080er noch mal gewechselt habe     tzz


----------



## Sepuko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste fÃ¼r NachrÃ¼st-/WasserkÃ¼hler - Version 2.0*

Mal als Hinweis und zur Vervollständigung dieser sehr nützlichen Übersicht. Für die Zotac GTX 1070/1080 AMP! Extreme gibt es einen Kühler von Bitspower. Genaue Bezeichnung ist BP-WBV1080ZAMP-H-RGB. Zu finden hier: Bitspower ZOTAC GTX 1080 AMP Extreme Acrylic(Clear) [BP-WBV1080ZAMP-H-BRGB] : Bitspower Taiwan On-Line Shop


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

So vielen Dank euch allen, auch für eure Geduld und natürlich eure Posts über neue Kühler. Ich war etwas abstinent in letzter Zeit, hatte einfach kaum Zeit für's Forum. Ich gelobe Besserung 

Also großes Update: sämtliche GTX 10xx sollten aktuell sein 

Edit: Die 1060er Karten, bei den ich die GTX 670/760/970 Kühler verlinkt habe, passen nur optisch! Ich habe bisher keine Bestätigung dafür! Jemand könnte mir ja seine Karte zuschicken und ich schaue mal


----------



## Wooddy (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

hust....
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070/1080 FTW 

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15586

da gibts auch jetzt die heatkiller von watercool.de


meiner meinung..... *best blocks


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich danke dir, wird gleich eingepflegt


----------



## LaCain1337 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Über die Kühlmöglichkeit im bereich wakü  gibt es über die Zotac  1080 mini  keine Neuigkeiten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich habe leider vom PCB immer noch kein richtiges Bild sehen können. Custom ist es natürlich und da es bisher noch keine Highend nVidia Karte mit solchen  Maßen gab, wird es wohl auch mit passenden Kühlern noch Mau aussehen. Alphacool wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## LaCain1337 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hat jemand vllt schon was gheört oder weiß ob es vllt in naher zukunft waküs für die 1070 mini(gigabyte und zotac ) gibt/geben wird?


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Es ist schade, dass das PCB der Zotac 1070 Mini sich so von dem der GTX 1060 unterscheidet, die Anzahl der Phasen ist die gleiche. Nur liegen die Spannungswandler bei der 1070 so eingepfercht, dass es schwierig wird diese aktiv mit Wasser zu. Die Bauteile passiv per Kühler oder Platte zu erreichen wäre sicher ohne Probleme möglich, nur liegen die Temperaturen dann natürlich höher. Hier würden sich ein Alphacool-Kühler wieder anbieten.
Die Gigabyte hat dagegen ja eich recht voluminöses PCB für eine kleine Karte. Die Ausmaße dürften ziemlich denen der GTX 1060 ähneln. Nur ist die Karte leider genau "anders herum" aufgebaut. Die GTX 1060 hat ihre Spannungsversorgung wie die meisten kleinen Karten hinter den Bildschirmanschlüssen liegen. Bei der GTX 1070 befinden sich diese Bauteile direkt beim Stromanschluss. Einige Bauteile liegen sogar auf der Rückseite, wahrscheinlich damit das PCB so kurz wie möglich bleibt.

Kurzum, ich weiß bisher von keinem Kühler.


----------



## LaCain1337 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

euMelBeumel  danke fpr deinen Beitrag, habe mich gegen die 1070 mini entschieden und umgetauscht in eine MSI 1080 X   , leider gibt es nur so kurze Wasserkühler für die karte, ersehe ich das richtig aus der liste am start post?


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Du meinst die Gaming  X 1080? Dort gibt es den kurzen Block von EK oder den langen von Bitspower. Bei dem EK Block würde ich aber definitiv die kleinere Bodenplatte montiert lassen, da EK hier mal wieder heiße eile auslässt, kA warum die das immer wieder machen. Also etwas Auswahl ist vorhanden


----------



## LaCain1337 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hat jemand von dem Bitspower ein Bild oder Link zufällig? ( auf der Seite blick ich net durch  -.-!" )


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ja die Seiten von denen sind immer ganz schlimm 

Hier ein Link zum Kühler: Bitspower MSI GTX 1080 GAMING Acrylic Limited Edition (Clear) [BP-WBV1080MG] : Bitspower Taiwan On-Line Shop

Der ist aber auch in der Tabelle drin. Solltest du den nicht sehen, musst du mal die Browserseite etwas runter skalieren. Bei kleineren Auflösungen fehlt von der Tabelle rechts was.


----------



## LaCain1337 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

 Danke . Kann man von der Seite dort direkt bestellen? sehe da keine Preise  

Ich hoffe das mich die msi  x  karte nicht  enttäuscht ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Der Käsekönig vertreibt die Kühler in Deutschland. Aber der Preis 

Bitspower MSI GTX 1080 GAMING Acrylic Limited Edition (Clear)

Hol dir lieber den EK und lass die Bodenplatte hinten montiert, kostet knapp die Hälfte und schaut noch besser aus 

EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 – Nickel  – EK Webshop

Die MSI Karten sind doch immer recht potent


----------



## LaCain1337 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Sind die backplate von der karte hinten mit dem EK teil kompatible? oder muss ich neue backplate dann auch kaufen ? ist das zufällig bekannt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich sehe gerade, dass die zweite Bodenplatte vom MSI Kühler gar nicht montiert werden kann, wenn der EK-Kühler verbaut wird. Echt doof. 

Wegen der Backplate und EK-Kühler zitiere ich mal die EK-Seite: 
*MSI® GeForce® GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G factory backplate is not compatible with this water block!*


----------



## LaCain1337 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Gibt es eine Alternativ   zweit Bodenplatte die man nutzen könnte?  

Also wäre ich auch auf eine neue backplate angewiesen  ? gibt es da eine Geeignete für?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ja klar hat EK auch ne eigene Backplate im Sortiment: EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 Backplate - Nickel  – EK Webshop 

Das blöde an dem EK Kühler ist halt wirklich, dass sie mal wieder Teile nicht kühlen, die eigentlich gekühlt werden sollten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaCain1337 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Und der von Bitspower kühlt alles was es soll richtig?  naja ... is zwar recht teuer aber wenn dann wird es wohl der werden. mal schauen.  Hoffe das es für die Nexten karten 1080 ti  besser kühler gibt.....  -.-


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Der Bitspower kühlt alles richtig und du hast halt die Backplate dazu. Kostet dann natürlich immer noch ne Ecke mehr.

Hast du nen Luftzug der zur Grafikkarte geht? Wenn ja wäre es vielleicht sogar am besten nen GPU-only Kühler zu montieren. Günstig wäre es zumindest allemal.


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Luftzug eher net, nutze das DAN A4 case ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

wow ist das umfangreich. ich bin schockiert das ich heute meinesbwissens zum ersten mal über diesen thread gestolpert bin. super sache  
das erleichtert es neulingen in dem segment und den faulen  das ganze natürlich enorm


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Danke für die lieben Worte  Ich garantiere natürlich nicht für 100% Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit, aber ich bemühe mich, nah dran zu sein 



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Luftzug eher net, nutze das DAN A4 case ^^



Oh alles klar - super Wahl erstmal   Ums ganz einfach zu machen: nimm den Bitspower. Damit hast du deine Ruhe und (bitte nicht falsch verstehen  ) wer nen DAN A4 und ne MSI 1080 hat, kann auch die 200€ für den Kühler abdrücken


----------



## LaCain1337 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

 naja eigendlich nicht . Aber es liegt nicht an dem kühler und deren 200€  sondern  muss einiges besorgen damit es umzusetzten ist.  

Bitte nicht denken das ich ein Bonze bin   hab  halt sehr sehr sehr lange dafür gesparrt und geschuftet


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Gut, verstehe ich. Ich finde auch, dass 200€ für nen Wasserkühler echt happig sind, egal wie teuer die Karte selbst war. Selbst nen 200€ Kühler für ne TITAN X fände ich zu teuer. Meine letzten Kühler habe ich immer gebraucht gekauft, das funktioniert bei einer neuen Karte natürlich eher schlecht, wenn du nicht gerade das Glück hast nen Rückläufer oder so zu erwischen.


----------



## LaCain1337 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich glaube du kannst die Liste um einen Wasserkühler erweitern bei der 1080 MSI gaming 

Es gibt von Phanteks wohl neue  bei Caseking  für Custom 1080 er Karten. Falls das noch keiner hier Erwähnt hat.
Wollte ich mal was sinnvolles schreiben    

Es wäre eine Alternative  zu dem msi wakü 200€ teil , dann  doch lieber warten und hier nen fuffi  Sparen


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Noch nen Hersteller? Gut fürs Geschäft, doof für mich - muss ich noch ne Spalte in die Tabelle einziehen... 

Danke für den Hinweis, ich versuche es nächste Woche einzupflegen.


----------



## LaCain1337 (12. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hey euMelBeumel , machst auch noch ne  Liste für die 1080 ti karten mit dabei ?  <  wäre voll ...

Und ne Frage  zu den Backplates evlt weiss dass einer, die neuen 1080 ti Karten
is sind die Standard Backplates kompatible mit den Wasserkühlern die es bisher schon gibt
für diese karten?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Hey euMelBeumel , machst auch noch ne  Liste für die 1080 ti karten mit dabei ?  <  wäre voll ...
> 
> Und ne Frage  zu den Backplates evlt weiss dass einer, die neuen 1080 ti Karten
> is sind die Standard Backplates kompatible mit den Wasserkühlern die es bisher schon gibt
> für diese karten?



Bei den Ekwb Blöcken steht: NVIDIA® TITAN X factory backplate is not compatible with this water block!

Also da passt die Backplate nicht. Dafür kann man sich welche in 5 verschiedenen Farben nachkaufen


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Hey euMelBeumel , machst auch noch ne  Liste für die 1080 ti karten mit dabei ?  <  wäre voll ...



Ist gerade in der Mache


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Super 
Ginde das echt bemerkenswert wie gut du die Liste pflegst, weiter so  Eventuel gibts ja ne 1080Ti wenn ordentliche Customs drausen sind und die Preise sich etwas normalisiert haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich versuche gerade erstmal Phantecs einzupflegen, danach dann die Ti. Aber diese Tabellen hier einzupflegen und zu editieren ist echt ne Krankheit...

Edit Nr.1: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit Nr.2: Phanteks Kühler hinzugefügt, 1080Ti hinzugefügt (Founder Editions), EVGA iCX Karten hinzugefügt


----------



## oxy93n (16. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Geile Liste  da bei mir wohl ein upgrade meines PC ansteht find ich interessant das manche1060  das 1070er referenz design haben. Kann ich da ja jeden Wasserkühler draufpacken der für die 1070 ist oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. März 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Wenn die GTX 1060 mit Referenz PCB 1070 angegeben ist, klaro 

Du kannst natürlich vorher nochmal deine gewünschte Karte posten, dann kann man nochmal sicherheitshalber drüber schauen


----------



## sersmax (4. April 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Alphacool war so freundlich meine Grafikkarte anzunehmen und zu vermessen.
Ich habe von Alphacool den Kühlkörper erhalten und werde ihn vermutlich in den kommenden Wochen verbauen und Testen:

* KFA2 GeForce® GTX 1080 EXOC  *
mit den Kühlkörper
* Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M11 *


----------



## sersmax (4. April 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich habe gerade noch zusätzlich einen Kühler für die KFA2 HOF/Hall of Fame gefunden:

http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_268_270_325&products_id=4491


----------



## wolflux (6. April 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

COOLER THREAD

MfG wolflux


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. April 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Vielen Dank, ich finde nur für das Aktualisieren gerade wenig Zeit. Nach dem WE vielleicht.


----------



## oxy93n (17. April 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ok hat sich erledigt mit der 1060 hab mir ne GTX1070 geholt/bestellt die MSI Aero OC sollte also ja Referenz design haben laut liste


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Mega Update:


sämtliche GTX 1060 aktualisiert
sämtliche GTX 1070 aktualisiert
sämtliche GTX 1080 aktualisiert
GTX 1080 Ti hinzugefügt
TITAN Xp hinzugefügt
korrekte Zuordnung der Kühler nach TITAN X(Pascal) und TITAN Xp/1080 Ti


----------



## Wooddy (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

draußen:
msi 1080 ti gaming reihe
EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Superlativ (16. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Titan X (Pascal) und TitanXp PCB? 
- Augenscheinlich ja nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (16. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080(Ti)/TITAN X(M/P/p) PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Titan XP(ascal) ist doch das gleiche 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Nun ja, Unterschiede gibt es da schon, allein schon durch den fehlenden DVI Port bei der Xp. Außerdem sind bei der Xp sämtliche Lötstellen für Spannungswandler und -regler besetzt, bei der Titan X (Pascal) nicht. Die Kühler passen dennoch ohne Probleme. Ist in meinen Listen aber auch vermerkt, welche Karte nun ein Titan X oder Xp PCB hat. EK z.B. bietet für beide PCBs Kühler an (unterscheiden sich dadurch, ob eine Aussparung für den DVI Port da ist oder nicht):

Titan X

Titan Xp + Ti


----------



## Superlativ (19. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Für die EVGA 1080 TI FTW3 gibts mittlerweile Kühler ua von EKWB:  

EK-FC1080 GTX Ti FTW3 - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop
EK-FC1080 GTX Ti FTW3 - Nickel  – EK Webshop

MSI GTX 1080 TI Gaming X
GTX 10XX Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow MSI GTX 1080 TI Gaming X
EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop

(nur soweit was mich interessiert hat  )


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich muss echt mal ein Update raus hauen, heute Abend habe ich prinzipiell Zeit, ich versuche es. Danke!


----------



## Sysnet (24. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Eumel, Du bist mal wieder der Beste. 

Überlege gerade ne 1060 zu kaufen, da meine 290 gestorben ist.  Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht welches Modell u.s.w. und ob ich nichtmal GPU-only versuche (Hab noch was passendes von EK hier). Weiß jemand ob ein guter Luftzug für die SpaWas der 1060 ausreicht? Ist ja eigentl. n sparsames Kärtchen. 

Favorit derzeit: EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 SSC Gaming ACX 3.0


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hey danke dir 

Also von der Karte gibt es ja zwei Revisionen, für die erste gibt es keinen Fullcover Block, für Version zwei passt der Referenzwasserkühler. Muss dich ja aber eigentlich auch nicht kümmern, wenn du eh GPU-only fahren möchtest  Ich würde noch Passivkühler auf den Spannungswandlern montieren und diese sachte belüften.


----------



## Sysnet (24. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hab noch nie GPU-ONLY genutzt, obwohl ich schon ewig was passendes hier habe. Fullcover ist auf Dauer doch recht kostenintensiv. 

Allerdings muss ich erstmal gucken ob das Ding auch passen würde. Der alte EK (VGA Supreme) bringt ja einige Halterahmen mit.


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Für die GTX 1080 ti mini von zotac gibt es kein Full Kühlungsblock oder? :/  Warte immer noch gespannt da auf ne wakü lösung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Leider nicht, durch die massive Spannungsversorgung am Ende der Karte ist die Karte leider recht speziell. GPU only und ein potenter Passivkühler am Ende der Karte könnte schon helfen, das wäre aber definitiv mit Bastelaufwand verbunden.

Ich komme einfach nicht dazu, die Liste zu aktualisieren


----------



## LaCain1337 (28. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ach mist. Habe aber gelesen das es eine Zotac 1080 ti mini Storm geben soll, hab auch bilder im web gesehen ..... Das es den nicht einzeln zum kaufen gibt ist echt schade 

Hier ist diese zusehen KLICK


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. September 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ja der Kühler ist natürlich top und super auf die Karte zugeschnitten. Nur wird man den einzeln wohl kaum erwerben können


----------



## marcel70424 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo bei der KFA2 1070 exoc führt der link zu einem Kühler für die 1080 exoc von KFA2. Haben diese beiden Karten dasselbe PCB ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo,

ja die PCBs sehen auf den ersten Blick recht gleich aus, der Kühler hat auch einige Ausfräsungen, die beim 1080 PCB eigentlich nicht nötig wären, aber so richtig 100%ig stimmig sieht das doch nicht aus, ich nehme den Link lieber heraus.

Danke dir und sorry, dass der Kühler wohl doch nicht passt 


Edit: ich sehe gerade, es gibt von der EX OC und der Sniper zwei Versionen!

EX OC: Galax *70NSH6DHL4EC*: Kühler passt, KFA2 *70NSH6DHL4EK*: Kühler passt nicht

EX OC Sniper: Galax *70NSH6DHM9ES* Kühler passt, KFA2 *70NSH6DHM9EK* Kühler passt nicht!


Ergo, die Galax EX (OC/Sniper) passen, die KFA nicht (nur die normale EX!)... Werde ich gleich in der Tabelle so einpflegen, also wenn du eine der ersten Nummern hast - Glückwunsch


----------



## marcel70424 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo,
habe leider ne KFA keine Galax also passts nicht.
Naja, dann wirds wohl ein Universalkühler und Kühörippen auf die Spannungswandler.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Mühe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ja das tut mir leid. Ist auch extrem ungewöhnlich, dass die Karten sich nicht gleichen. Normalerweise werden die ja bloß umgelabelt, aber hier ist doch ein bisschen rumgebastelt worden. Seltsam eigentlich....


----------



## marcel70424 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich habe es jetzt erstmal bei alphacool versucht bevor ich einen Universalkühler kaufe mal sehen was sich ergibt


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Womöglich gibt es auch unterschiedliche Revisionen o.ä. Die EX ohne OC hat ja komischerweise ein passendes PCB, nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand, ist das der anderen beiden (OC und Sniper) aber eben anders.

Ja versuch es erst einmal, die PCBs sind sich recht ähnlich, vielleicht passt er ja doch  Kannst du dann bitte ein Feedback hier zurücklassen? Wäre toll


----------



## marcel70424 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Jepp ich warte erstmal auf die Antwort von alphacool und sollte das nichts ergeben werde ich es mal mit der m11 platte versuchen.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Liste ist aktualisiert


----------



## marcel70424 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Guten Abend, der M11 Kühler den du zuerst verlinkt hast passt perfekt auf die EXOC.


----------



## RtZk (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Bei der 1080 Classified hast du einen Kühler von der 780 verlinkt statt einen der 1080, welcher zumindest nach meinem Augenmaß ziemlich sicher nicht passen kann.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Auch wenn ich aktuell kein Wakü-Nutzer bin: Großartige Arbeit von dir. 
Abgesehen von Karten mit Referenz-PCB habe ich nämlich bisher den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es kaum möglich ist den Überblick zu behalten, zu welcher GPU welche Kühler passen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



RtZk schrieb:


> Bei der 1080 Classified hast du einen Kühler von der 780 verlinkt statt einen der 1080, welcher zumindest nach meinem Augenmaß ziemlich sicher nicht passen kann.



Danke dir, werde ich fixen 

@marcel: Danke dir für dein Feedback!

@iGameKudan: Danke dir für deine Worte!  Ja es ist mittlerweile schon arg undurchsichtig geworden auf dem Markt, ich bleibe am Ball


----------



## Balocollu (18. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hey, ich will in Zukunft irgendwann meine palit 1080 dual oc aufrüsten und den Kühler austauschen. 

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Sollte natürlich auch auf meine Karte passen ^^ 

Viele Grüße,
Balocollu


----------



## Balocollu (18. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

DOPPELT^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hiho,

ausgehend davon, dass die GTX 1080 das gleiche PCB nutzt wie die GTX 1070 von Palit, geht leider nur dieser Kühler von Alphacool: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Balocollu (20. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ausgehend davon, dass die GTX 1080 das gleiche PCB nutzt wie die GTX 1070 von Palit, geht leider nur dieser Kühler von Alphacool: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Hey erst mal danke für die Antwort.

Es muss nicht ein Wasserkühler sein. Weißt du zufällig welche Luftkühler kompatibel sind? 

Der User NussiBussi hat mir die Rajintek Morpheus II empfohlen. Will mir aber mehr Meinungen einholen.

Viele Grüße,
Balocollu


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Oh achso, alles klar 

Bei Luftkühlern bin ich leider nicht so bewandert, da würde ich dir raten, parallel im Luftkühlungsforum einmal nachzufragen. Ich weiß, dass bei Luftkühlern immer eine gewisse Menge an VRM und RAM-Kühlern mitgeliefert wird. Aber gerade bei den Custom PCBs weiß man nie genau, was man davon genau nutzen kann - im Idealfall hat man eine Basisplatte, welche auf den Spannungswandlern und dem Speicher verbleibt und die man mit dem neuen Luftkühler kühlt.

Ich würde dir empfehlen dort ein paar Threads zu durchforsten und/oder gleich einen eigenständigen zu eröffnen  Dort wird man dann sicherlich die "üblichen Verdächtigen" unter den Luftkühlern vorgestellt bekommen.


----------



## BiboX01 (26. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei, meinen PC auf Wasserkühlung umzustellen.
Dabei bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass es keine Wasserkühlung für die Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream (NE5X970H16G2J) gibt. Hat sich da schon irgendwas inzwischen verändert?
Würde danken über eine gute Antwort.  Das ist sozusagen das letzte Hindernis vor der Wasserkühlung.

MFG


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. November 2017)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hiho,

auf die GTX 970 passen eigentlich alle GTX 970 Kühler für das Referenz-Design. Je nach Ausführung auch Kühler für ältere Modelle (GTX 670/760, hatte ich bei meiner Jetstream selbst montiert), falls du ein Schnäppchen im Netz schlagen möchtest.


----------



## pwiepengel (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo, 

erstmal danke für diesen Thread. Leider wird der Kühlblock  für die GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! Edition nicht mehr hergestellt. Gibt es alternativen? 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Oh schade das zu hören 

Nun ja GPU only + passive Kühler auf den Wandlern dürften wohl auch gehen. Schade, dass das PCB der 1060 AMP! dem der GTX 970 nur ähnelt aber nicht entspricht, sonst könnte man sich dort womöglich günstig einen gebrauchten Kühler organisieren.


----------



## odolino100 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hätte da ne Frage. Besitze eine Gtx 1070 von inno3d (x4 Version). Da steht jetzt gtx1070 modifiziert. Was heißt das genau? Bei den anderen steht immer Referenz oder Custom. Würde z.B. die Accelero Hybrid III-140 passen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Ich bin eigentlich immer von den Sketch Ups von Inno3D ausgegangen, dort sah das PCB anders aus, als es eigentlich unter der Karte steckt. Das war eine Art Hybrid aus GTX 1070 und 1080, deswegen das "modifiziert" - bedeutet, es gibt eigentlich nur kleine Abweichungen zur Referenz, die aber je nach Maßen des Kühlers dennoch Probleme machen können (mehr Spulen, anders gesetzter Lüfteranschluss, usw.)

Ich habe aber eben gesehen, dass die X4 wohl ein GTX 1080 PCB besitzt. Also passt auf die Karte jeder Kühler, der auch auf eine Referenz-1080 passt 


Werde ich bei Gelegenheit in der Tabelle einpflegen


----------



## DOcean (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

bei den Inno3d 1070 X3 und X4 passen fast alle Referenz Kühler... bei den meisten Kühlern steht die X3/X4 sogar explizit dabei...

(hab selber eine X3 und nur wegen dem Feature gekauft, größeres Powertarget, stärkere Karte bei "Ref" PCB)


----------



## repkatore (7. März 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hi,

ich wollte mich erstmal für diese super Tabelle bedanken.

Da ich auf Wasskühlung umsteigen möchte, fehlt mir nur noch der GPU-Wasserkühler für meine " Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 iChill X3, 8192 MB GDDR5X ".  In der hier vorhandenen Tabelle wird angegeben es würde der "Glacier GTX 1080/1070 FE Wasserkühler - Acryl, RGB, schwarz " passen, was super wäre. Da mir auf Anfrage bei Caseking, welcher Wasserkühler zu meiner Karte passt eine falsche verkauft wurde, und mir jetzt gesagt wird es passt nur der kleine/kurze GPU-Wasserkühler von EK, bin ich verwundert. Kann mir das vielleicht jemand bestätigen das derhier gelistete "Glacier GTX 1080/1070 FE Wasserkühler - Acryl, RGB, schwarz " wirklich passt und kein Fehler in der Tabelle ist ? Da jeder etwas anderes sagt bin ich extrem verunsichert und möchte nicht wieder den falschen Kühler bestellen.

Ich danke euch.

Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. März 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum 

Ich habe nochmal in die Tabelle und deine Karte geschaut. Die Kühler, die dort genannt werden, sollten eigentlich auch passen. Ich habe extra nur die Kühler eingetragen, die einen kurzen Kühlblock haben, da das PCB eben nicht Referenz-PCB ist. Welcher Kühler wurde dir denn verkauft? Einer für Referenz-Karten?

Eine 100%ige Garantie kann ich natürlich nicht geben, dazu müsste ich Karte und Kühler selbst hier haben. Aber der Glacier z.B. hat nur einen kurzen Kühlblock (endet hinter den Spannungswandlern) und wird künstlich durch den Plexi-Deckel verlängert, damit es "schick" aussieht. Der Kühler ignoriert also sämtliche Bauteile hinter der Spannungsversorgung und genau das brauchst du bei deiner Karte, da dort Kondensatoren anders angeordnet sind als bei der nVidia Referenz. Alle anderen genannten Kühler sollten aber wie gesagt auch passen


----------



## repkatore (7. März 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hi,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mir wurde der  EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX - Nickel  verkauft. 

Ich zeige gerne mal 2 Screenshots.

https://img1.picload.org/image/daoldrra/img_4301.jpg
https://img1.picload.org/image/daoldrrl/img_4300.jpg

Dann werde ich den "Glacier GTX 1080/1070 FE Wasserkühler - Acryl, RGB, schwarz". bestellen. 

Mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. März 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo,

 ne DIESER EK passt nun wirklich nur auf die FE. Sie hätten einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen sollen und dir zur kurzen Version raten sollen, die passt nämlich ohne Probleme: EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX - Nickel (kurze Version)



Mit dem Glacier machst du natürlich nichts verkehrt


----------



## repkatore (10. März 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hi,

ich wollte mich noch einmal bei dir bedanken und dir die info geben, ja es hat gepasst. Ich bin mega glücklich das alles hingehauen hat und es kein Springbrunnen wurde.

https://img3.picload.org/image/daowdidi/img_4338.jpg
https://img3.picload.org/image/daowdidw/img_4343.jpg

Für den ersten bau ein Wasserkühlung bin ich aber zufrieden, es geht noch alles. 


Thanks euMelBeumel 

MFG


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. März 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hiho,

freut mich zu hören, dass alles geklappt hat und ich dir helfen konnte. Ein schönes System hast du da, viel Spaß damit


----------



## schulp (25. April 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hey 
Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und das Zusammentragen sowie das Teilen deines Wissens. Ich betreibe seit einer Weile meinen I7 4770k zusammen mit einer H110i von Corsair sowie eine ASUS STRIX 980 Ti OC. Die H110i hat gute Dienste geleistet doch macht sie seit einiger Zeit ein paar Probleme, wahrscheinlich durch größere Luftansammlungen im System. Heißt, die Pumpe bzw. der Kreislauf kommt manchmal nur schwer in Gang. Da ich seit einiger Zeit den Wunsch habe meinen PC mit einem selbstgebauten WaKü-System auszustatten, ist wohl jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt da. 

Meine Frage ist: Gibt es irgendwo noch passende Waterblocks für die ASUS STRIX 980 Ti OC zu kaufen? Leider bin ich noch  nicht fündig geworden. Entsprechende EK-Waterblocks sind alle End of Life. 
Passt eventuell ein Waterblock der neueren Generationen (1070/1080)?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Ychunki8 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Moin,
mal eine Frage: In der 1080ti Liste steht bei manchen Karten TITAN X Referenz und bei manchen ist am X noch ein p dran (TITAN Xp Referenz). Wo ist der Unterschied/wofür steht das p?


----------



## LaCain1337 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

gibt es auch ne liste für die neuen karten ?  2080 / 2080 ti ?
oder wird diese liste erweitert ?


----------



## Juste266 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: GTX 970/980(Ti)/1060/1070/1080/TITAN X PCB-Liste für Nachrüst-/Wasserkühler - Version 2.0*

Hallo ,

Seh ich das richtig, dass
GTX 10XX Series 404 Das gesuchte Produkt existiert nicht.
Auf meine Gainward Phönix GTX 1080 GLH (3668) passt? Laut liquidextasy haben die keinen kühler der auf meine Graka passt. Jetzt habe ich in deiner Tabelle gelesen, dass dieser passen soll *grübel*.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

